# Erie Dearie Weapons series rigging



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Pick up a few weapons how do you folks rig them? Want to give them a try next time up at the big pond. As always any input is appreciated....


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Gold or hammered copper are my favorite. Use them as they come. Just slide the loop into the weight and attach with a barrel swivel. Pinch half crawler if you're using the single hook but on the big lake I tie a stinger on them and use whole crawler.

I think they're one of the best pre-made harnesses around! Wish they still made them.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

I just bought some at fisherman’s central on Manchester Rd


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Me too! lol Was just gonna say that.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

They work went out about a week ago. Always nice to add more tactics to your arsenal. Fished afternoon for about 4 hours. Perch like them to. 7 to 15 count worked 39 feet of water


----------

